# Words of Wisdom?



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

I am heading into an interview in which I believe I have a real opportunity to get on the job F/T. I have read almost every post written about what it takes, but I was wondering if anyone has any final sage advice... I just want to personally (as personal as a web forum can be) thank Gil for this site, as I believe it has given me an advantage over someone who has not tapped into this resource. 

One specific question. Is there a difference in the tone of an interview with selectmen and town officials vs. strictly a board of police officers?

Thanks.


----------

